# GL240 Power Loader on 444?



## ajcmbrown (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi all, I have a 444 Inter and would like to know if I can fit a International GL240 Power Loader (front end loader) to this tractor? 
I can buy one at a fair price but I cannot find out if it will fit.
The guy who has it tell me that it came off a 414 and I dont know the difference between these two tractors.
Any help is appreciated, Tony Brown


----------

